# Lost the end of my yarn



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

Am spinning on a wheel, the last of the pink yarn, so pretty

Oh how I hate when this happens. I taking it off the spindle so I can ply it and it breaks. 
Now the end is lost somewhere in the yards of single ply in there.

ARG! Anyone have any hints as to how to find it? 

Tried to run my finger under what I figured must be the end, no luck, so ran it the other way, same result. Should I just cut it (a couple layers) and re- card it and spin it again?

Any suggestions are much appreciated.

Kris


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I have no answer and have suffered the same fate occasionally. 
I have even gone as far as ripping the darn thing apart out of frustation and making a big mess and then when lost end found, 3 times longer to put it all back together again.

I dread the lost end dilemma. :viking:


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

It is very frustrating isnât it! 
Iâd rather try to find a needle in a haystack :smiley-laughing013:

Kris


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I usually try to find "an end" anywhere at all - just break a surface looking chunk and go with that. It'll usually unwind for awhile, and then get stuck, and you repeat until you get to where things are civilized again.

I have heard that if you leave it for a few days sometimes the loose end will spring up but I've never been patient enough to wait.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you take a really sticky piece of tape you can try to find and pick it up that way. Other than using tape I have no ideas. I suppose you could pick up a strand of yarn near where it broke and cut one. You will lose some of your yarn but not all of it.


----------

